# My Ferrylink Latest



## GEMMY

*Eurotunnel halting Channel partnership with MyFerryLink*

AFP - 1 hour 0 minutes ago



View PhotoAFP - 

Channel tunnel operator Eurotunnel (Paris: FR0010533075 - news) announced Thursday it will end its partnership with MyFerryLink in shuttling travellers between France and Britain by sea, amid looming legal challenges.
Eurotunnel said it would not renew contracts expiring on July 2 under which it leased three ferries it had acquired in 2012 from bankrupt maritime transporter SeaFrance to MyFerryLink for its Dover to Calais service.
Under the liquidation agreement, Eurotunnel bought SeaLink's assets and leased them to a cooperative of employee-owners of the re-baptised MyFerryLink line operating under an appointed management team.
But potential legal challenges to MyFerryLink's 200-plus weekly crossings led Eurotunnel to renounce the activity despite recent favourable court rulings.
On May 15, a British appeals court supported MyFerryLink's challenge to a decision by Britain's Competition and Markets Authority (CMA) banning the company's service. 
The CMA had argued Eurotunnel's partnership with MyFerryLink allowed the cross-Channel operator to dominate the competition, but in rendering its ruling the appeals court said the regulator was not competent to deal with non-merged companies.
Despite that initial defeat, the CMA indicated it would likely take its complaint to a higher court, creating an atmosphere of uncertainty Eurotunnel said it took into account in ending its MyFerryLink contract.
"The Competition and Markets Authority continues to maintain a position against the presence of Eurotunnel on the channel's maritime market... (and) as a private company with private shareholders, we cannot work in this uncertainty," a Eurotunnel spokesman told AFP.
The official said MyFerryLink had been formally notified of the decision not to renew the leasing agreement despite what he called MyFerryLink's "great commercial success," and indicated Eurotunnel had received several offers to buy the ferries.
But union officials say the threat of further action by British regulators may be secondary to conflicts within MyFerryLink's management.
On April 10, the company was placed under protection from creditors after MyFerryLink's deputy director general and president were ousted by the board following internal clashes within a company long plagued by both internal and external turbulence. 
Despite fears by workers and unions that a sale of the three ferries would leave MyFerryLink high and dry, Eurotunnel officials have said they rejected initial purchase offers as insufficient, and remained mindful of employment at the company.
MyFerryLink, which employs some 533 people in France and 71 in Britain, operates up to 24 daily crossings between Dover and Calais.

tony


----------



## bognormike

thanks Tony. A very interesting development! So would that mean that the service would be dead after July 2nd? But if a buyer for the ships came along it would continue? That would seem to be the outcome which was suggested as being the optimum by the CMA, because the ships would be operated by another carrier without the "subsidy" by Eurotunnel. 
It could be that there is a deal in the pipeline, because that's only a few weeks ahead, and the main season is not long beyond that:wink2:


----------



## bognormike

Tony - have you got a link for the report?


----------



## GEMMY

bognormike said:


> Tony - have you got a link for the report?


It's word for word, would have posted the original link but it shows my Yahoo info and e- mails

I'll try another way.

http://www.ihsmaritime360.com/article/18074/eurotunnel-drops-myferrylink-crewing-contract

tony


----------



## GEMMY

Also:

http://www.kentonline.co.uk/dover/news/jobs-at-risk-as-eurotunnel-37702/

tony


----------



## dalspa

Had an email from MFL this morning with a special offer of £78 return for a car and up to 9 passengers (would need to be a BIG car). Offer got to be used by July 12th, so that's 10days after the contract with Eurotunnel finishes.

DavidL


----------



## nicholsong

dalspa said:


> Had an email from MFL this morning with a special offer of £78 return for a car and up to 9 passengers (would need to be a BIG car). Offer got to be used by July 12th, so that's 10days after the contract with Eurotunnel finishes.
> 
> DavidL


Lots of minibuses (e.g. VW T5 Transporter) seat 9 incl. driver and they are classified as a car for ferries. That is why the ferry company offers usually say 9.


----------



## GEMMY

Latest:

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/...sells-MyFerryLink-Danish-competitor-DFDS.html

tony


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

MFL will cease operations on the 2nd July. No if's, no buts....

DFDS have bought the Rodin and Berlioz and will operate them with those MFL crew who still want a job.

Eurotunnel have kept the freight ship Nord pas de Calais for their own operations - they cannot take hazardous cargo through the tunnel.

M. Didier Capelle - the Union baron who brought down SeaFrance - apparently died of a heart attack yesterday brought on by the news that DFDS had bought the ships (absolutely NOT kidding here!!!).

I would wonder what state the Berlioz and Rodin would be in by the 2nd July should a significant number of their crews decide they don't want to work with DFDS.............


----------



## nicholsong

Carl

If I were DFDS management I would not be rushing to hire left-wing prone-to-strike French crew, when I am sure there are British/Danish or other seamen willing to do the job.(how many qualified seamen do you need (compared with barmen, salesmen, waiters etc.?).

I wonder whether the ship the Eurotunnel have retained for 'Hazardous' cargo would now be willing to accomodate LPG-powered cars?

Geoff


----------



## dghr272

nicholsong said:


> Carl
> 
> If I were DFDS management I would not be rushing to hire left-wing prone-to-strike French crew, when I am sure there are British/Danish or other seamen willing to do the job.(how many qualified seamen do you need (compared with barmen, salesmen, waiters etc.?).
> 
> I wonder whether the ship the Eurotunnel have retained for 'Hazardous' cargo would now be willing to accomodate LPG-powered cars?
> 
> Geoff


Geoff, DFDS may not have any option given TUPE legislation.


----------



## nicholsong

dghr272 said:


> Geoff, DFDS may not have any option given TUPE legislation.


They are not taking-over the company. They are buying the ships, according to reports.

Geoff


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Unfortunately (?) dghr272 (sorry, I don't know your real name...) is right.

For DFDS to be able to buy the two vessels - which were designed and built for the route unlike the two they operate to Calais at the moment - they have had to give undertakings to take on the former MFL crews.

I am sure that, given the choice, they would rather have gone to the market than be forced to employ them, but the lure of two relatively new, purpose built ships to compete with P&O would be just too strong. 

They do have experience of the French crews though as both their current Calais vessels are crewed by ex-SeaFrance people.


----------



## Stanner

In my experience most workers only react badly when they are treated badly - I don't know anyone who willingly chooses to forego pay for no good reason.

Just because well paid people who have never had to defend their working conditions don't think it is a good reason, does not mean it isn't a very good reason.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Sorry Stanner - in this case (SeaFrance), it had nothing to do with the workers being treated badly but everything to do with a militant and powerful union protecting its position and powerbase (and criminal activities - cases still being investigated) even in the face of an obvious need for SeaFrance to cut its workforce down to a sensible level for the company to survive (it was way over-manned).

Capelle (CFDT union boss) was the driving force behind the SeaFrance debacle, and he was the reason why Gounon (boss of Eurotunnel) decided to pull the plug on the SCOP crewing the ships under the MFL banner - Capelle had ousted the SCOP Board just a few weeks ago.

Capelle was an extremely powerful man, with some very unsavoury 'friends'. He wanted full control of SeaFrance, but didn't get it. Over the past few weeks he had been trying to get full control of MFL.

I have a few friends who crew the MFL ships and each has told me that, unless you followed what Capelle (or his 'representatives') told you to do, you would lose your job.

Those days are over now. Capelle has called his last strike. The moderate crew members will work with DFDS to run a new service. There will be job losses in the administration side of MFL, but the crews have a job - if they want it.


----------



## Mrplodd

So what do we think the chances are of DFDS starting up a service in the Western approaches (Poole?) with the vessels they currently operate on the Dover-Calais/Dunkirk route??? They certainly wont want to have any vessels standing idle for long will they, AND we are just coming up to the really busy time for cross channel traffic???

A while ago DFDS (briefly) operated a Poole - Santander service for which they installed extra infrastructure at Poole Docks, so they could be up and running with such a service in a very short space of time!! 

Brittany Ferries must be more than a bit concerned now as they have had a monopoly on the Western approaches for a long time now.

Eyes peeled for any "start up" offers !!

If I see anything in the local press I will post details.

Fingers crossed everyone.


----------



## Stanner

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Sorry Stanner - in this case (SeaFrance), it had nothing to do with the workers being treated badly but everything to do with a militant and powerful union protecting its position and powerbase (and criminal activities - cases still being investigated) even in the face of an obvious need for SeaFrance to cut its workforce down to a sensible level for the company to survive (it was way over-manned).
> 
> Capelle (CFDT union boss) was the driving force behind the SeaFrance debacle, and he was the reason why Gounon (boss of Eurotunnel) decided to pull the plug on the SCOP crewing the ships under the MFL banner - Capelle had ousted the SCOP Board just a few weeks ago.
> 
> Capelle was an extremely powerful man, with some very unsavoury 'friends'. He wanted full control of SeaFrance, but didn't get it. Over the past few weeks he had been trying to get full control of MFL.
> 
> I have a few friends who crew the MFL ships and each has told me that, unless you followed what Capelle (or his 'representatives') told you to do, you would lose your job.
> 
> Those days are over now. Capelle has called his last strike. The moderate crew members will work with DFDS to run a new service. There will be job losses in the administration side of MFL, but the crews have a job - if they want it.


Yes of course that is always the case it is never poor, corrupt or simply incompetent management that allows things to get so bad that the Unions feel the need to defend their position.

I'm probably unique on here in having been on both side of the management table and I can honestly say that I have met far more incompetent managers than incompetent Union stewards. Managers are simply imposed on the workdforce, usually after they have been promoted to one position above their competence level - but stewards have to be elected. 
Some of you will no doubt cast aspersions at such elections (usually from a position of complete ignorance or on the basis of what they are told by the likes of the Mail/Sun) but they rarely are, truly bad stewards rarely last long, because it just isn't in their member's interests for them to do so.

Everyone can tell stories about being told to ordered to do things or lose your job - I can tell them from both sides. But most are just that - stories, neither side has a monopoly on strong arm tactics.
Nature abhors a vacuum and if management is so bad/poor/incompetent as to cause a vacuum then something will try to fill it - on occasion that has been the Unions trying to keep their members in a job.

I don't doubt you have your sources within SF/MFL and believe everything they say - I also know someone who used to work for SF before the first collapse and he despaired of some the "management" he had to deal with (and he was management himself).

But no doubt you are quite right, the management in this case are supremely competent, entirely blameless and it's all the fault of those nasty Union barons doing what they are paid (and expected) by their members to do.


----------



## nicholsong

Mrplodd said:


> So what do we think the chances are of DFDS starting up a service in the Western approaches (Poole?) with the vessels they currently operate on the Dover-Calais/Dunkirk route??? They certainly wont want to have any vessels standing idle for long will they, AND we are just coming up to the really busy time for cross channel traffic???
> 
> A while ago DFDS (briefly) operated a Poole - Santander service for which they installed extra infrastructure at Poole Docks, so they could be up and running with such a service in a very short space of time!!
> 
> Brittany Ferries must be more than a bit concerned now as they have had a monopoly on the Western approaches for a long time now.
> 
> Eyes peeled for any "start up" offers !!
> 
> If I see anything in the local press I will post details.
> 
> Fingers crossed everyone.


How suitable the existing Calais vessels would be for the Spain routes? St Malo etc is probably OK. I was thinking about stabilility for Biscay and the ratio of cabins to vehicles? Would it be more like BF Economy service?

Anybody got any idea?

Geoff


----------



## Stanner

nicholsong said:


> How suitable the existing Calais vessels would be for the Spain routes? St Malo etc is probably OK. I was thinking about stabilility for Biscay and the ratio of cabins to vehicles? Would it be more like BF Economy service?
> 
> Anybody got any idea?
> 
> Geoff


Having travelled on both I wasn't aware that the Rodin or Berlioz had any passenger cabins or certainly anywhere near as many as needed for a long route.
I don't even think they have any reclining seats either.

No time to use either on the route they were designed for.

Just vehicle space, shopping and eating...........


----------



## nicholsong

Stanner

Ploddy was suggesting that DFDS might transfer the existing DFDS Calais vessels not the SF ones and that was what I also was referring to.

Geoff


----------



## Stanner

nicholsong said:


> Stanner
> 
> Ploddy was suggesting that DFDS might transfer the existing DFDS Calais vessels not the SF ones and that was what I also was referring to.
> 
> Geoff


OK that's logical - I had missed the relevance of "existing".


----------



## Mrplodd

Sorry guys, looking at my original post I diodnt make things that clear did I?. 

My thoughts are/were that maybe DFDS could (PLEASE!) start up a cross channel service out of Poole, rather than resurect the Poole to Santander route (which clearly didnt pay!) 

I have done the Santander to Poole "Economie type" service with DFDS. I will NOT be repeating that exercise, bl**dy thing broke down halfway back, 9 hours late, fortuneately the weather was kind !!

If the price is right I would certainly use the service out of Poole, in fact I HAVE used the BF Poole - Cherbourg service, not that cheap BUT its daytime sailings both ways so no cabin to pay for. the other advantage is that its 25 miles from my front door. Dover is 200 miles !! Newhaven is a lot closer and being past the magic 60 a lot cheaper due to the 20% discount. 

Andy


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

The Calais Seaways has been used in the past on the Portsmouth - Cherbourg route when run by LDLines, but she still had cabins then. Since running for DFDS to Calais she has had her cabins removed to insert a lounge. The Malo Seaways could run to St. Malo - it would be well within her capabilities. Her sister ships cross the Irish Sea regularly enough.

I doubt that DFDS would enter this market though. I feel sure that they will employ all 4 vessels on a 'shuttle' service across to Calais. This, linked with their 2-hourly service to Dunkerque - would make them a very powerful player in the short-sea sector. Almost on a par with Townsend Thoresen of old.


----------



## nicholsong

Carl_n_Flo said:


> The Calais Seaways has been used in the past on the Portsmouth - Cherbourg route when run by LDLines, but she still had cabins then. Since running for DFDS to Calais she has had her cabins removed to insert a lounge. The Malo Seaways could run to St. Malo - it would be well within her capabilities. Her sister ships cross the Irish Sea regularly enough.
> 
> I doubt that DFDS would enter this market though. I feel sure that they will employ all 4 vessels on a 'shuttle' service across to Calais. This, linked with their 2-hourly service to Dunkerque - would make them a very powerful player in the short-sea sector. Almost on a par with Townsend Thoresen of old.


I wonder whether they might increase the frequency to Dunkirk to hourly? It is certainly a uch easier port from the drivers' point of view because of the problems at Calais and there are reports of hauliers instructing their drivers not to use Calais.

At the moment with only one ferry operating into Dunkirk there are no queues on the approaches, so little chance for the illegals to break into trucks. I doubt whether an hourly service would make much difference to queues.

Maybe the majority of traffic only wants to go South and West from Calais, but we shall be coming up from the South (Champagne) and have elected for Dunkirk. The fares are normally the same, but an extra 1/2 hour to read the paper.:smile2:

We shall see what they do.

Geoff


----------



## Mrplodd

An hourly service may be a possibility BUT is there enough custom to warrant such a frequent service OR would they be better off trying to "steal", improve, or even increase, some of the demand further down the channel? I would pay a reasonable premium to avoid the 200 mile slog to Dover ( and back of course) fuel wise it's about £80 for me when towing BUT and its a big but, it realistically takes a day out of my holiday at each end to get to and from Dover., and some people live a lot further west than I do. What price do I/they put on those two days? A lot!!! 

At present BF have the monopoly so can charge a (substantial) premium on those routes. If they are faced with competition then their (BF's) fares are only going to go one way, and it isn't upwards!!

My personal view is that there is currently probably sufficient capacity out of Dover. My reasoning being that even at the height of the season you can usually turn up and get on the next (or next but one) sailing. If there was insufficient capacity you would have a much longer wait. Therefore I can see no commercial advantage in an operator offering even more sailings. It's much better to run, say 2 ships at near 100% capacity than it is to run 4 at 20% plus the overheads are much less for 2 ships (crew, fuel, docking fees etc) 

Time, as the saying goes, will tell. One thing is for certain, the money men at the various companies will be working hard on their spreadsheets and calculators to see what's the best commercial decision for them, we are just customers.

Andy


----------



## GEMMY

Latest:

PARIS--(BUSINESSWIRE)--
Groupe Eurotunnel (Paris:GET): 
The Commercial Court in Boulogne-sur-Mer has today placed the SCOP SeaFrance into Judicial Administration. The SCOP is now in the hands of court appointed Judicial Administrators. It is their responsibility now, working with DFDS, to define the conditions for the recruitment of staff1. The Eurotunnel Group would like to confirm that the only contractual relationships existing between MyFerryLink and the SCOP SeaFrance were the operating contracts which expire at midnight on 1 July. 
At the beginning of 2015, given the succession of decisions by the Competition and Markets Authority (CMA) and the Competition Appeal Tribunal (CAT) based on the principle that only two maritime operators should be present in the Channel market, the Eurotunnel Group put its maritime business up for sale. 
The Eurotunnel Group confirms that it holds a binding offer from the DFDS Group for the purchase of the two ships, Berlioz and Rodin. To avoid any interruption to services from the port of Calais, the Eurotunnel Group will lease the Berlioz and the Rodin to DFDS from 1 July 2015. 
*Jacques Gounon, Chairman and Chief Executive Officer of Groupe Eurotunnel SE*, stated: "_Following the announcement of Judicial Administration, the priority is that contact is established between the SCOP SeaFrance and DFDS to discuss the issue of employment _" 
*370 crew on 3 ferries and 160 shore based staff.*

*tony*


----------



## bognormike

At last, a sensibe solution appears to be in place! 

But Eurotunnel are being a bit prissy about the competition issue - their quote:-
"based on the principle that only two maritime operators should be present in the Channel market, the Eurotunnel Group put its maritime business up for sale. "

I think that the CMA are quite happy that there could be any number of "maritime" operators present as long as they are freely competing; their objection was that Eurotunnel, who have a huge slice of the overall cross channel traffic with the tunnel, came in and set up a "third" operator which was obviously cross-subsidised. 

However, it's a generally accepted case that commercially only two "maritime" operators could survive. :wink2: It's up to DFDS and P&O to slug it out over the water now, with Eurotunnel offering the alernative.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Gounon is playing the French political game here - he has to put a spin on his comments to feed the French press.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Today's dispatches from the Calais front:

Traffic is mostly back to normal, at least for the time being.

La Voix du Nord has an interview with DFDS's CEO Niels Smedegard. DFDS have decided they will run three vessels on Dover-Calais (Rodin, Berlioz and Malo Seaways or Calais Seaways - my guess the former) and correspondingly raised their offer from 120 to a total of 202 jobs to be saved.

Local and national politicians are putting pressure on Eurotunel to reconsider their deal with DFDS. There is an offer by P&O to take over two vessels and 350 staff, albeit with less money offered for the vessels. This begs the question whether a take-over by P&O wouldn't put them into a position which couldn't possibly go down well with the CMA.

The SCOP Seafrance is asking for more time to work on their own take-over bid. Local and regional authorities have pledged a total of 15 million euros to help them. There will be a hearing at the court in Boulogne on the subject of this extension.

The mayor of Calais, Mme. Natacha Bouchard, is making a lot of noise on the background of the regional elections later this year, claiming that the mariners should go on blocking the tunnel and declaring that there needs to be a serious diplomatic incident in order to get things going with the migrant problem._ (That woman really needs certifying!!!)
_
*Meanwhile our friends from the Maritime Nord trade union are threatening strong action if the contract between Eurotunnel and the SCOP won't be extended beyond July 1. Eric Vercoutre, the late Didier Cappelle's second-in-command, explained to his troops that last Monday's events would only have been a glimpse of what is likely to happen when they'd bring everything to a halt for 3 or 4 days right at the beginning of the holiday season.
*
Stay tuned for more...


----------



## dalspa

Thanks for the update Carl, very informative, as usual. I was surprised that the strike actions did not start much earlier, like when Eurotunnel decided to throw in the towel and sell off the ships. Perhaps the workers strategy is to delay their actions so as to be closer to the peak season, for maximum impact. However, it looks like it's not over yet. I have always used SeaFrance and MyFerryLink so have been following the situation with great interest throughout.

DavidL


----------



## Mrplodd

And this my friends illustrates perfectly why the law in thE UK was changed years ago to make wildcat strikes ( such as this) illegal. The sooner the French pluck up the will to enact a similar law the better. 

Not until such action is unlawful will the French maritime unions stop this annual "Let's f*** up the Dover - Calais ferry service to suit our own needs and **** the holiday makers who actually help to pay our wages by using the service. Vive Le France comrades!)


----------



## bognormike

actually it's Viv LA France, ploddy! must get the sex right:grin2:


----------



## Mrplodd

How the **** can a country have a gender ????


----------



## bognormike

:wink2:


----------



## Penquin

No French Government will ever tackle the Unions as that would be political suicide, France has the highest number of unions in Europe but the lowest % of workers that are members of unions, but the unions weild massive power through their propensity to strike and disrupt whenever they want....

As an example of the stupidity of action....

2 years ago the French dairy farmers called a wildcat (=wildcow?) strike, so there was no sale of milk or any diary products throughout France for 3 days..... We went into a massive hypermarket in Bergerac (Carrefour then) to find ALL the aisles containing ANY dairy products such as butter, margarine, yoghurt, cheese, milk, pizza, and any other dairy containing items had been wrapped up - literally the fridges had been wrapped up in mile after mile (well kilometre after kilometre) of ClingFilm simply to stop naughty shoppers breaking the strike.....

Only in France would hypermarkets permit such a thing due to fear of the actions of the unions - even though they hold these two records;

_France holds 2 records regarding trade unions in Europe. It has the most trade unions and the lowest membership. 7.9% (2010). Britain is 27%._

No more comments are needed IMO.

Dave


----------



## sallylillian

Penquin said:


> No French Government will ever tackle the Unions as that would be political suicide, France has the highest number of unions in Europe but the lowest % of workers that are members of unions, but the unions weild massive power through their propensity to strike and disrupt whenever they want....
> 
> As an example of the stupidity of action....
> 
> 2 years ago the French dairy farmers called a wildcat (=wildcow?) strike, so there was no sale of milk or any diary products throughout France for 3 days..... We went into a massive hypermarket in Bergerac (Carrefour then) to find ALL the aisles containing ANY dairy products such as butter, margarine, yoghurt, cheese, milk, pizza, and any other dairy containing items had been wrapped up - literally the fridges had been wrapped up in mile after mile (well kilometre after kilometre) of ClingFilm simply to stop naughty shoppers breaking the strike.....
> 
> Only in France would hypermarkets permit such a thing due to fear of the actions of the unions - even though they hold these two records;
> 
> _France holds 2 records regarding trade unions in Europe. It has the most trade unions and the lowest membership. 7.9% (2010). Britain is 27%._
> 
> No more comments are needed IMO.
> 
> Dave


What is with this burning tyres thing. When we were in Quimper a few years ago the hospital workers were on strike and protesting in the streets. A car turned up, right out side the restaurant we were eating in and dumped a load of tyres. Then the march came past and they lit the tyres with petrol up against the council office walls. The police just stood by an let it happen!!
Now they let them do the same across the rail tracks in Calais which was the beginning of the problem of migrants getting through the fence and everything on the chunnel halting. What did the police do!!
Its the British fault that the French police have no ability or desire to stop blatant law breaking. Cameron could just publicly offer to send in the SAS and the marines to help the poor useless French authorities and embarrass them to do something.


----------



## Mrplodd

Nice idea but you cannot just send your " own" Police into a foreign nation simply because you don't think they are doing things correctly. I believe the term for such action is war?

I see in today's paper that the dinosaur who now leads the Maritime Union has told the French Government that unless HIS demands are fully met he will blockade Calais for as long as it takes UNTIL THEY ARE MET IN FULL.

He (alleges) that he is sorry for the trouble this will cause but unless he takes such militant action no-one will listen to him. You might think that, I couldn't POSSIBLY comment?

The French seem to have a cultural "thing" for simply letting union bully-boys do exactly what they want with total impunity and untill THAT changes the Martime Union will continue to do exactly the same every time they feel like it.

Anyone for Newhaven-Dieppe which is operated by the same DFDS as the proposed increased service from Dover-Calais. How long before the union dick heads realise that and Dieppe gets the same treatment? It's only got a single access road so it wouldn't take much to close it.


----------



## sallylillian

Mrplodd said:


> Nice idea but you cannot just send your " own" Police into a foreign nation simply because you don't think they are doing things correctly. I believe the term for such action is war?


Its more about them saying its our problem so we call their bluff and say OK Chinnoks loaded 2000 men armed to the teeth ready, where do you NEED our help then. They will soon get some action going.


----------



## Mrplodd

So you are willing to send armed forces, by military transport, into to a sovereign foreign nation,probably against their (France's) will?

Oh please! The days of "Sending a gun-boat (or helicopter gun-ship) " to "Sort out the natives" ceased a very long time ago!!

How would you react if the French government offered to send armed troops to assist English maritime workers in a dispute they were having with the English government, because they felt the (English) government were not dealing with the matter as the (French) government thought it should?? "Thanks for turning up and do come on in chaps, your just what we are looking for to sort this internal issue out" yeah right!

Andy


----------



## Stanner

I think the first two vowels in your name are the wrong way round. :wink2:


----------



## BrianJP

Perish the thought but to me it seems like France needs good dose of Thatcherism to sort things out


----------



## vicdicdoc

BrianJP said:


> Perish the thought but to me it seems like France needs good dose of Thatcherism to sort things out


As much as I hate that witch I wouldn't wish her on my worst enemy (umm - let me reconsider


----------



## greygit

BrianJP said:


> Perish the thought but to me it seems like France needs good dose of Thatcherism to sort things out


Do you really hate the French that much? :surprise:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Well, that's it!!!

All My Ferry Link services are cancelled forthwith.

The Commercial Court in Boulogne has decreed the termination of the Eurotunnel / SCOP contract to be valid and legal.

The service was due to end tomorrow anyway at 24:00hrs, but to prevent damage to the ships the service has been suspended with immediate effect.

Now the fight begins as to whether the charter and purchase agreement between Eurotunnel and DFDS is legal. This will be heard by the same Court.

Be prepared for disruption.............


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Latest - CALAIS PORT CLOSED DUE TO INDUSTRIAL ACTION.

No P&O service (or MFL naturally).

DFDS running to Dunkerque but with many delays..........


----------



## nicholsong

Carl

How have the MFL workers managed to lose the whole port this time?

If they are obstructing any operations other than MFL cannot the Port Authority call in the Police to remove them?

Geoff


----------



## barryd

Just tried to find a booking to Dunkirk for 15th July or thereabouts and there is nothing left apart from early in the morning (I dont do mornings), plenty to Calais though. Bit worrying as we still havent decided what to do.


----------



## GEMMY

Many thanks to our "ferry correspondent" (Carl) for his usual up to date info,


The 2 miles of security fencing that we are dispatching this week, will it still go to the Chunnel site ? 


tony


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

nicholsong said:


> Carl
> 
> How have the MFL workers managed to lose the whole port this time?
> 
> If they are obstructing any operations other than MFL cannot the Port Authority call in the Police to remove them?
> 
> Geoff


Geoff - the MFL ships are blocking the linkspans and the port workers (mooring gangs) are on strike in sympathy with the MFL workers. As to the Police intervening.........this is France after all - since when have you seen the French Gendarmes intervene in an industrial dispute to keep services open/working in the past? It just don't happen!! Even when Vercoutre and his jackals set fire to the Eurotunnel tracks, nothing is done. Try that yourself and you will be on the guillotine before you know it!!!!

And talking of Vercoutre - he has promised more, and worse, to come over the rest of this week...........

BARRY - I would look at a completely different route to Dover if I were you....at least until August.


----------



## Stanner

barryd said:


> Just tried to find a booking to Dunkirk for 15th July or thereabouts and there is nothing left apart from early in the morning (I dont do mornings), plenty to Calais though. Bit worrying as we still havent decided what to do.


If you are heading S-West try Newhaven Dieppe.

Book the 10:00am crossing, travel down late the night before park up in the check in lanes and wake up about 09:00am.

PS 
Looks like 10am is now 9am and popular 17:00 the day before is £111.00 but it saves 100 miles and some peage costs if going south.

http://book.ldlines.co.uk/sales/results.aspx


----------



## barryd

Stanner said:


> If you are heading S-West try Newhaven Dieppe.
> 
> Book the 10:00am crossing, travel down late the night before park up in the check in lanes and wake up about 09:00am.
> 
> PS
> Looks like 10am is now 9am and popular 17:00 the day before is £111.00 but it saves 100 miles and some peage costs if going south.
> 
> http://book.ldlines.co.uk/sales/results.aspx


Thing is we are going east into Belgium. Ill maybe book an early Dunkirk crossing. If Myferry is gone then surely the industrial action will cease now anyway. Sorry ive not read the thread so I could be talking rubbish.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

If only it were that easy Barry.....

Even though the MFL crews have lost the contract to operate the ships, they could still stage a 'sit-in' on them thereby preventing Eurotunnel from moving them to drydock to prepare them for DFDS use. Factor in the support of the port workers and this could drag on for some time yet. The MFL crews (at least, the more militant ones) have nothing to lose - they know they wont be taken on by DFDS.

I bet P&O are regretting the day they pulled out of Zeebrugge and Boulogne now..................


----------



## nicholsong

Barry

First decision is where yuou want to tour? After the Channel - West or East?

If it West, Newhavwn an option.

If East, Harwich-Hook, but I think you have to have a cabin? or even Hull?

But if you are going East we are away and the booze cupboard is empty:laugh: But it is cheap over this way.

Good luck with whatever you choose.

Geoff


----------



## barryd

Heading east so I guess we better get something booked. They are taking bookings still for Calais, both P&O and DFDS. I Cannot believe this wont be sorted out sharpish. Its such an important link. Think Ill book an early for Dunkirk and stay over somewhere. I hate staying in Dover though.


----------



## dalspa

Barry, if you could get down to Canterbury before the Park & Ride closes (about 20.00hrs - check) you could overnight there for about £3. You can get out when you like, and it's only about 15mins to Dover from the P & R.

DavidL


----------



## nicholsong

David

I have sent Barry a PM about P+R with more details and a lot of other personal stuff - thus PM.

Geoff


----------



## listerdiesel

Harwich to Hook of Holland only has a mandatory cabin on the night crossings.

Peter


----------



## barryd

Is Dover completely off limits for parking now? Canterbury sounds ok but if there is chaos the 15 min journey could end up being 2 hours.


----------



## GEMMY

Barry, had you have spoken up earlier, you could have had my booking on the chunnel, Sunday, would have cost £55 return


tony


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

As far as I am aware, parking on the esplanade in Dover is still available. How you would GET into Dover, however, is another matter.

Stack is in place, so the M20 is closed. That leaves the A2/M2 and you can bet your arse that it will be gridlocked with trucks too.

Word in the ferry industry is that this could go on for some time yet........

One comment from a contact of mine at P&O today : "It is going to be a long summer!!!!"......................


----------



## barryd

GEMMY said:


> Barry, had you have spoken up earlier, you could have had my booking on the chunnel, Sunday, would have cost £55 return
> 
> tony


Thanks Gemmy, would have been too soon anyway. I just priced the tunnel for 15th July. £102 one way. Cheapest is Dover to Calais P&O £54 or £69 DFDS Dover to Calais. All Dunkirk sailings are silly oclock.


----------



## Stanner

barryd said:


> Thing is we are going east into Belgium. Ill maybe book an early Dunkirk crossing. If Myferry is gone then surely the industrial action will cease now anyway. Sorry ive not read the thread so I could be talking rubbish.


Why drive all the way to Dover then - either Newcastle or Hull direct to Belgium and save a couple of hundred miles each side of the channel.


----------



## barryd

Stanner said:


> Why drive all the way to Dover then - either Newcastle or Hull direct to Belgium and save a couple of hundred miles each side of the channel.


Price and the fact that both of us detest being on ferries for more than 1 to 2 hours. I suppose if you had a cabin it might be ok, ill price it.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Barry - why do you detest it mate?

The Hook ferries are amongst the smoothest and quietest there is. Take a day sailing and the cabin is cheap for what it is - highly recommended!
Personally, I cant abide the hullabaloo that is common on most ferries these days, but with a cabin you can get away from it all.


----------



## barryd

Newcastle only goes to Amsterdam and is £180 one way with a cabin which I suppose is not to bad but Amsterdam is no good really. Hull to Zeebrugge is £240 one way which is nearly £200 more than Calais. I think Ill wing it.


----------



## barryd

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Barry - why do you detest it mate?
> 
> The Hook ferries are amongst the smoothest and quietest there is. Take a day sailing and the cabin is cheap for what it is - highly recommended!
> Personally, I cant abide the hullabaloo that is common on most ferries these days, but with a cabin you can get away from it all.


Yes Carl, a cabin would be ok but its too much money really.


----------



## Stanner

barryd said:


> Newcastle only goes to Amsterdam and is £180 one way with a cabin which I suppose is not to bad but Amsterdam is no good really. Hull to Zeebrugge is £240 one way which is nearly £200 more than Calais. I think Ill wing it.


Work out over 300 miles driving at a sensible rate per mile* and add on something for avoiding all the hassle getting to and from Dover/Calais and even Hull will begin to look a bargain.

*Think of the cost of all the bits that fall off in that distance!


----------



## barryd

Stanner said:


> Work out over 300 miles driving at a sensible rate per mile* and add on something for avoiding all the hassle getting to and from Dover/Calais and even Hull will begin to look a bargain.
> 
> *Think of the cost of all the bits that fall off in that distance!


Not quite right though as its 310 to Dover but still 120 to Hull from here. If it was £150 I would probably go for it. Actually just checking I can still get a midnight ferry to Dunkirk for £49. Would mean getting to an Aire in France around 3am but Im often up that late anyway.


----------



## PJ'S

We are suppose to be travelling to Europe for three weeks this Sunday via the Tunnel..........mmmmmmmm

May cancel, and tour Scotland instead!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stanner

barryd said:


> Not quite right though as its 310 to Dover but still 120 to Hull from here. If it was £150 I would probably go for it. Actually just checking I can still get a midnight ferry to Dunkirk for £49. Would mean getting to an Aire in France around 3am but Im often up that late anyway.


No need for an Aire at Dunkerque - just pull straight round into the terminal car park.
Done it several times.


----------



## GEMMY

PJ'S said:


> We are suppose to be travelling to Europe for three weeks this Sunday via the Tunnel..........mmmmmmmm
> 
> May cancel, and tour Scotland instead!!!!!!!!


The chunnel towards France was experiencing no delay yesterday
The delay was coming back, with the enhanced security

tony


----------



## nicholsong

Stanner said:


> No need for an Aire at Dunkerque - just pull straight round into the terminal car park.
> Done it several times.


Barry

We have parked there a few times too. Park away from the terminal and not right next to the fence, as the other side of it is where traffic proceeds from check-in to the loading queues. It is quite quiet and safe - usually some other MHs there.

Geoff


----------



## barryd

Thanks for the tip at Dunkirk. May do that but the aire we normally use is I think 15-20 miles away, can't remember the name. Still undecided anyway! :-(


----------



## nicholsong

barryd said:


> Thanks for the tip at Dunkirk. May do that but the aire we normally use is I think 15-20 miles away, can't remember the name. Still undecided anyway! :-(


If it were me, I would park at the terminal - then I could have a drink on the ferry without worrying:wink2::laugh:


----------



## barryd

nicholsong said:


> If it were me, I would park at the terminal - then I could have a drink on the ferry without worrying:wink2::laugh:


Oh yeah great idea Captain! Drive the van off the ramp Pished and end up in the Dock! 

Anyway panic over

Ferry now booked for Sunday the 19th July Dover to Dunkirk 6pm!

14 weeks
Bruge
Mossel
Alsace
Jura
Annecy and the Alps
Provence (Lac St Croix)
Nice, Caen, Monaco
Italian coast (Cinque Terre_)
_Tuscany
Venice
Italian Alps (Dolomites)
Austria
Romatic Road Germany on the way home if there is time. 

Stick that in your pipe and smoke it Myferry!


----------



## gingertom

Hopefully coming back to UK on Monday with Euro tunnel, if people can get to the train tracks and burn tyres how safe is Euro tunnel from Terrorists?


----------



## barryd

gingertom said:


> Hopefully coming back to UK on Monday with Euro tunnel, if people can get to the train tracks and burn tyres how safe is Euro tunnel from Terrorists?


Does make you wonder. It's always amazed me how the tunnel has not been a target, perhaps it has. These hooligans (because that is all they are) do seem to opt for the softer less protected targets though and mainly in countries where security is not that good.

I've never liked the idea of the tunnel though, mainly because I love the sea but if I had a choice of a blown up tunnel or a blown up ferry I'd take the ferry as I reckon I could swim home (or to France whichever looked nearer)


----------



## Penquin

The tyres on the tracks were planted by Eurotunnel employees who are unhappy at the compulsory sale by Eurotunnel of MyFerryLink to DFDS, it is a form of industrial action, not terrorism.....

IMO the tunnel is safe, as is the ferry IF you can get to it......

We avoid Calais and got from St Malo to Portsmouth overnight as it is comfortable and we arrive in the UK rested, or vice versa

We are BF Club Voyage members so can get a discount as can our friends if they contact me via PM, the code must NEVER be posted in public as that is BF's terms and conditions and breaking those has dire consequences so we would NEVER do that.......

Dave


----------



## brillopad

Just back from France 2 hours ago, booked from Calais but told to go to Dunkirk spent last night on fast lane of motorway with all the lorry so woken up at 3 am by cops, outside lane told to get going,off we set only to find that the cops closed of exit 53 to ferry port, they just wanted to free up the out side lane to get things moving, so we took the next exit to try to creap around the cops, lots of lorry so I wanted there , so I waited in line , only to see all the cars on the wrong side of road overtaking us all, I saw two UK reg motorhome going by, I thought f--k this and followed ,cops waved us in to the port, RESULT, my worry was the dogs passport which was going to run out at 3.15, got booked in after a bit of mucking about , told ferry was leaving a 6am left at 7 all good at this point,

Got on the m20 going along great, till we see a sign that they've shut junction 8and 9 big jam as everything was going along the A20, they had filled both sides of the M 20 with lorrys, and the hold up on the A20 was rubberneckers looking at all the parked lorrys,

The traffic in France was Unbeliveable tunnel shut, Calais shut, Dunkirk not taking high sided motors, they only took us because by the time we got to checking there were so many behind us we could not get out.

Dennis


----------



## nicholsong

Dennis

I pressed 'like' because there is no 'thank' button but thanks very much.

Glad you did actually make it back.

Geoff


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Latest on the lunacy across the ditch (and over here I'm afraid!!!)

M20 completely close due to Operation Stack Stage 4.

All motorways from Calais to a radius of 70 km (including into Belgium) are gridlocked with parked lorries waiting to get on the boats or train.

The two MFL vessels (Rodin and Berlioz) have been trashed with graffiti sprayed everywhere and all the safety systems wrecked.

The jackal in charge of the Union (Vercoutre) has "out of the goodness of his heart" allowed P&O to sail into Calais to try to reduce the backlog - but only between 8pm tonight and noon tomorrow.

He has also promised an escalation of the unrest from noon tomorrow until an unspecified date.

To add to the misery, French air traffic workers are staging strikes tomorrow and Friday too - the traditional start of the French summer holiday time.

Approximately 10 hours wait for a boat at Dunkerque.

More later.....................

Bon Voyage everyone!!!!


----------



## Mrplodd

And the French Police just stand by and let it all happen. 

Just try and imagine what would happen if the same Union tactics were attempted at Dover. I suspect things would be handled a trifle differently don't you??? 

i wonder what the chances are of a ferry company suing the French Maritime Union for loss of earnings due to their industrial (but sadly, under French law, legal) action is.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

It will get interesting around midnight tonight. That is the time that the contract between Eurotunnel and the MyFerryLink workers expires and they are all out of a job.

Under French Law, workers are allowed to occupy their work place during an industrial unrest. Until midnight, the two ships are the workplaces of the ferry workers. AFTER midnight, they are trespassing on private property.

The time to see if the French authorities have some teeth and a backbone will be then...........IF they try to evict the ferry workers from the ships.

It could get messy...........

Further,

Vercoutre is only allowing ONE P&O vessel at a time into the port...........................

You would think he owns the place wouldn't you? Well, at the moment, he DOES!!!!


----------



## Mrplodd

Wouldn't hold my breath on any enforcement action being taken after 2359! 

Andy


----------



## barryd

You have to hand it to the French though. When it comes to industrial action and a bit of a barney they are brilliant at spitting their dummies out and causing a fracas and the authorities etc just seem to let them get on with it. 

They dont just moan about it they get out there and completely mess it up for everyone. 

I dont say this lightly with a ferry booked in just over two weeks.


----------



## Stanner

Just show 'em your guitar that should scatter them.


----------



## Penquin

France has the most unions in Europe

it also has the smallest Union membership - only 7.9% of the working populations c/w 27.9% in the UK (2010 figures)

Two records that the French are probably working hard to maintain......

Disrupting a Union activity is not undertaken lightly- the Police are unlikely to intervene unless the authorities are really determined and the present Deputy Mayor of Calais has made it abundantly clear that he blames the UK and Cameron for everything from the price of eggs to the rain in Spain staying mainly on the plain, he does not seem to worry about the truth in any way......

It is certainly the UK's fault that the Courts forced Eurotunnel to sell MyFerryLink, but DFDS is not popular because they are not French and have not said they will continue to support the activities of the Unions as regards operating the ferries.....

That is what I have read anyway, I am glad I am not going over the channel via that route and sadly French Union action tends to hit sites which are not involved at all - secondary picketing.......

Dave


----------



## griffly16

We're getting the tunnel at around 23:30 Friday night (3rd July) from UK side - from what I've read here and elsewhere the M20 is closed so is there another way to get to the folkestone side? Eurotunnel themselves are saying that departures are all OK, but what if you can't get there?

Anyone know?

Cheers
Griff


----------



## Morphology

Just drive down the M20 and you will be directed off and onto the A20 to avoid Stack. This brings you back into the tunnel entrance.

We have taken the tunnel whilst Operation Stack is in place, and it has been fine. Just allow a bit extra time as the A20 will be slow.

Morph


----------



## griffly16

Many thanks Morph. That's sort-of what I thought but needed someone other than 'official' sites to confirm. Cheers


----------



## raynipper

Striking ferry workers mutiny on ship and loot bar over job losses

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...iny-on-ship-and-loot-bar-over-job-losses.html

Striking French ferry workers have mutinied on one of their MyFerryLink ships, looting the bars, spraying graffiti and deploying emergency slides.

Ray.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Telegraph are a bit late with this one Ray.........the looting and graffiti writing was done a couple of weeks ago.

There is nowt left in the bars and shops on the ships anymore (they have finished it all off) so they have to keep going out for supplies....by using the lifeboats because they don't want to drop the ramps in case the Gendarmes finally get their act together and board the ships to arrest them!!!


----------



## greygit

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Telegraph are a bit late with this one Ray.........the looting and graffiti writing was done a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> There is nowt left in the bars and shops on the ships anymore (they have finished it all off) so they have to keep going out for supplies....by using the lifeboats because they don't want to drop the ramps in case the Gendarmes finally get their act together and board the ships to arrest them!!!


Wow, that must be some party! :grin2:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

M. Vercoutre and his henchmen are at it again!

Burning tyres on the A16 autoroute.

He says that this little barbecue is just the beginning and, unless he either has full employment of ALL the former MFL seafarers or that Eurotunnel pay them the equivalent of their redundancy money (the redundancy money was invested after the fall of Seafrance to set up the MFL SCOP), then action will escalate.

I know this is the Daily Wail - and that it will probably get Stanner going - but it is the only English language interview with Vercoutre that has been reported so far:

_The stand-off in Calais involves 577 staff of the ferry operator MyFerryLink. Its owner, Eurotunnel, wants to sell two of its three ships to rival ferry operator, DFDS, which has jobs for only half the workforce. So members of M. Vercoutre's union have commandeered the two ships and vow to resist all attempts to board them.
They mean business, judging by the effigy in the orange jump suit hanging from the bridge of the ferry Berlioz.
'When the first person tries to come aboard these ships . . .,' says M. Vercoutre and then resorts to sign language. His members, he says, would rather scupper the ferries than hand them back.
The power struggle between the employees of SeaFrance, owner of the ferry company MyFerrylink, and the owners of the their ships, Eurotunnel, led to a two-hour block to the access tunnels this week
The company's chief executive, Jacques Gounon, told me this week he has secured a court order for the ships' return and called on the French authorities to enforce it. 'This is unacceptable blackmail,' he said.
M. Vercoutre, who sleeps on board one or other ship each night, is not bothered. After all, this would appear to be his port. Last month, his union 'banned' DFDS from operating at Calais, forcing the company to shift its operations to Dunkirk. This week, it 'permitted' DFDS to resume sailings. Less than three hours later, its members were setting fire to the A16, presumably to remind everyone who is in charge.
It is barmy. How can the leader of a union with fewer than 600 members exercise ultimate authority over the main artery between Britain and Europe? The port's owners would like to know, too. 'I have no idea,' says Jean-Marc Puissesseau, president of the Cote d'Opal Chamber of Commerce, which owns the Port of Calais.
But then M. Vercoutre, 53, would seem to be untouchable. It has now emerged the 25-strong posse with whom he set fire to the Tunnel entrance last month included the chief of staff of the local MP, Yann Capet. M. Capet subsequently said he would gladly have gone himself.
Politicians have no wish to upset M. Vercoutre and his members. Daniel Percheron, socialist leader of the regional council, recently announced he would give a 'bonus' of €1,000 (£700) to anyone who helps the strikers to blockade the Tunnel.
Protestors have assumed control of one of Europe's busiest ports, to the fury of its authorities. Vercoutre has continued to cause mayhem with impunity
At Calais Town Hall, neither the mayor nor the deputy mayor (nor anyone else) will discuss the matter, even though they are very vocal in blaming Britain for the gangs of migrants and people smugglers.
No wonder Britain's Road Haulage Association has called on the French government to deploy its armed forces. Fat chance. The militants are threatening to repeat last month's blockade on an even grander scale.
'We can block the port of Calais, block the Channel Tunnel and block Dunkirk, too,' says M. Vercoutre, 'pour tout l'ete! [all summer]. We have nothing to lose.'
The implications would be dire for British business as well as cross-Channel travellers. British hauliers have warned of empty supermarket shelves and crippled production lines in the event of a sustained blockade. Charlie Elphicke, the Tory MP for Dover, has warned that Britain is too dependent on Calais and should invest in other ports in the interests of national security.
So who is Eric Vercoutre? How is he in a position to throttle 75 per cent of British road imports and ruin millions of holidays? How, for that matter, does a shop steward end up owning seven homes?
M. Vercoutre is a vivid reminder of the chasm between Britain and France in modern industrial relations. We haven't seen his like in British public life for a generation.
The beefy, bearded manager of a non-league football team, he is a class warrior of the old school. In 2009, he received a suspended prison sentence for his part in assaulting a female photographer during a ferry blockade in Le Havre. He is also part of an investigation into duty free scams at SeaFrance, the defunct ferry operator. He accuses investigators of 'acting politically'.

Lorries and cars queue on A16 motorway close to the Channel Tunnel terminal access in Calais on Tuesday
MyFerryLink was born after the collapse of SeaFrance in 2012. Eurotunnel stepped in to buy three ships and former SeaFrance personnel set up SCOP, a workers' co-operative, to crew them.
Many staff invested their redundancy money in the new venture and M. Vercoutre set up his union to represent them. His enemies (few of whom will speak openly) argue that he should now be trying to salvage as many jobs as he can with DFDS instead of occupying ferries. They also point to his considerable property interests.
Over the years, M. Vercoutre and former wife Nathalie have acquired seven properties around Calais - reportedly worth £1.5 million - including a seafront apartment and a block of four flats.
'I have been working for 36 years. If I have a few apartments, it is because my wife and I have worked hard and we have taken life seriously,' he tells me firmly. 'We are not rich. I pay my taxes.'
Part of the reason that the strikers command strong local sympathy is that MyFerryLink was turning into a successful business before Eurotunnel pulled the plug. But Britain's Competition and Markets Authority had ruled that Eurotunnel, as owner of the Channel Tunnel, should not be allowed to own a ferry company.
The CMA's ruling was overturned by the Court of Appeal, but Eurotunnel had already agreed to sell its ships to DFDS. Jacques Gounon blames 'British protectionism' for this crisis and says that there can be no going back.
Caught in the middle are the port's owners who are about to spend £150 million doubling the capacity of Calais, but will companies want to invest further in a town which operates on the whim of a union bully boy?
It doesn't take much to cause utter chaos. Tuesday's tyre fire was over in a couple of hours, yet Kent police again had to impose their 'Operation Stack' emergency queuing system, still in place last night, and the situation remains volatile on the French side of the Channel.
Outside the tunnel freight terminal, I find the migrant gangs even more determined, crawling over stationary trucks and picking fights with drivers who complain. From a bridge, I can see into the cab of a Romanian lorry where the driver's mate has a large knife in his lap. The police are nowhere to be seen.
Does any of this worry M. Vercoutre? 'This is not our problem. This is Europe's problem,' he says.
I have one more question. If he did what he has done here in Britain, he would be in jail. How is it that, in France, he walks free?
'Happily,' he laughs, 'we just happen to be more of a democracy.'
_
There are a few inaccuracies - One being that Eurotunnel are selling the ships to DFDS. This is incorrect - they cant sell them (court order when they got them cheap from Seafrance) but they will lease them.

It isn't over until the fat lady sings...................and I don't think she is even in the theatre!


----------



## greygit

Carl_n_Flo said:


> M. Vercoutre and his henchmen are at it again!
> 
> Burning tyres on the A16 autoroute.
> 
> He says that this little barbecue is just the beginning and, unless he either has full employment of ALL the former MFL seafarers or that Eurotunnel pay them the equivalent of their redundancy money (the redundancy money was invested after the fall of Seafrance to set up the MFL SCOP), then action will escalate.
> 
> I know this is the Daily Wail - and that it will probably get Stanner going - but it is the only English language interview with Vercoutre that has been reported so far:
> 
> _The stand-off in Calais involves 577 staff of the ferry operator MyFerryLink. Its owner, Eurotunnel, wants to sell two of its three ships to rival ferry operator, DFDS, which has jobs for only half the workforce. So members of M. Vercoutre's union have commandeered the two ships and vow to resist all attempts to board them.
> They mean business, judging by the effigy in the orange jump suit hanging from the bridge of the ferry Berlioz.
> 'When the first person tries to come aboard these ships . . .,' says M. Vercoutre and then resorts to sign language. His members, he says, would rather scupper the ferries than hand them back.
> The power struggle between the employees of SeaFrance, owner of the ferry company MyFerrylink, and the owners of the their ships, Eurotunnel, led to a two-hour block to the access tunnels this week
> The company's chief executive, Jacques Gounon, told me this week he has secured a court order for the ships' return and called on the French authorities to enforce it. 'This is unacceptable blackmail,' he said.
> M. Vercoutre, who sleeps on board one or other ship each night, is not bothered. After all, this would appear to be his port. Last month, his union 'banned' DFDS from operating at Calais, forcing the company to shift its operations to Dunkirk. This week, it 'permitted' DFDS to resume sailings. Less than three hours later, its members were setting fire to the A16, presumably to remind everyone who is in charge.
> It is barmy. How can the leader of a union with fewer than 600 members exercise ultimate authority over the main artery between Britain and Europe? The port's owners would like to know, too. 'I have no idea,' says Jean-Marc Puissesseau, president of the Cote d'Opal Chamber of Commerce, which owns the Port of Calais.
> But then M. Vercoutre, 53, would seem to be untouchable. It has now emerged the 25-strong posse with whom he set fire to the Tunnel entrance last month included the chief of staff of the local MP, Yann Capet. M. Capet subsequently said he would gladly have gone himself.
> Politicians have no wish to upset M. Vercoutre and his members. Daniel Percheron, socialist leader of the regional council, recently announced he would give a 'bonus' of €1,000 (£700) to anyone who helps the strikers to blockade the Tunnel.
> Protestors have assumed control of one of Europe's busiest ports, to the fury of its authorities. Vercoutre has continued to cause mayhem with impunity
> At Calais Town Hall, neither the mayor nor the deputy mayor (nor anyone else) will discuss the matter, even though they are very vocal in blaming Britain for the gangs of migrants and people smugglers.
> No wonder Britain's Road Haulage Association has called on the French government to deploy its armed forces. Fat chance. The militants are threatening to repeat last month's blockade on an even grander scale.
> 'We can block the port of Calais, block the Channel Tunnel and block Dunkirk, too,' says M. Vercoutre, 'pour tout l'ete! [all summer]. We have nothing to lose.'
> The implications would be dire for British business as well as cross-Channel travellers. British hauliers have warned of empty supermarket shelves and crippled production lines in the event of a sustained blockade. Charlie Elphicke, the Tory MP for Dover, has warned that Britain is too dependent on Calais and should invest in other ports in the interests of national security.
> So who is Eric Vercoutre? How is he in a position to throttle 75 per cent of British road imports and ruin millions of holidays? How, for that matter, does a shop steward end up owning seven homes?
> M. Vercoutre is a vivid reminder of the chasm between Britain and France in modern industrial relations. We haven't seen his like in British public life for a generation.
> The beefy, bearded manager of a non-league football team, he is a class warrior of the old school. In 2009, he received a suspended prison sentence for his part in assaulting a female photographer during a ferry blockade in Le Havre. He is also part of an investigation into duty free scams at SeaFrance, the defunct ferry operator. He accuses investigators of 'acting politically'.
> 
> Lorries and cars queue on A16 motorway close to the Channel Tunnel terminal access in Calais on Tuesday
> MyFerryLink was born after the collapse of SeaFrance in 2012. Eurotunnel stepped in to buy three ships and former SeaFrance personnel set up SCOP, a workers' co-operative, to crew them.
> Many staff invested their redundancy money in the new venture and M. Vercoutre set up his union to represent them. His enemies (few of whom will speak openly) argue that he should now be trying to salvage as many jobs as he can with DFDS instead of occupying ferries. They also point to his considerable property interests.
> Over the years, M. Vercoutre and former wife Nathalie have acquired seven properties around Calais - reportedly worth £1.5 million - including a seafront apartment and a block of four flats.
> 'I have been working for 36 years. If I have a few apartments, it is because my wife and I have worked hard and we have taken life seriously,' he tells me firmly. 'We are not rich. I pay my taxes.'
> Part of the reason that the strikers command strong local sympathy is that MyFerryLink was turning into a successful business before Eurotunnel pulled the plug. But Britain's Competition and Markets Authority had ruled that Eurotunnel, as owner of the Channel Tunnel, should not be allowed to own a ferry company.
> The CMA's ruling was overturned by the Court of Appeal, but Eurotunnel had already agreed to sell its ships to DFDS. Jacques Gounon blames 'British protectionism' for this crisis and says that there can be no going back.
> Caught in the middle are the port's owners who are about to spend £150 million doubling the capacity of Calais, but will companies want to invest further in a town which operates on the whim of a union bully boy?
> It doesn't take much to cause utter chaos. Tuesday's tyre fire was over in a couple of hours, yet Kent police again had to impose their 'Operation Stack' emergency queuing system, still in place last night, and the situation remains volatile on the French side of the Channel.
> Outside the tunnel freight terminal, I find the migrant gangs even more determined, crawling over stationary trucks and picking fights with drivers who complain. From a bridge, I can see into the cab of a Romanian lorry where the driver's mate has a large knife in his lap. The police are nowhere to be seen.
> Does any of this worry M. Vercoutre? 'This is not our problem. This is Europe's problem,' he says.
> I have one more question. If he did what he has done here in Britain, he would be in jail. How is it that, in France, he walks free?
> 'Happily,' he laughs, 'we just happen to be more of a democracy.'
> _
> There are a few inaccuracies - One being that Eurotunnel are selling the ships to DFDS. This is incorrect - they cant sell them (court order when they got them cheap from Seafrance) but they will lease them.
> 
> It isn't over until the fat lady sings...................and I don't think she is even in the theatre!


 *Sorry, but to use a quote from The Wail is like asking Jeremy Hunt (misspelt) his opinion on the NHS. But having said that I do think the French are going over the top. :surprise:*


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

If the Daily Worker, Guardian or any of your other favourite papers had run an article, I would have quoted them too.....................

However, I couldn't find one............


----------



## greygit

Carl_n_Flo said:


> If the Daily Worker, Guardian or any of your other favourite papers had run an article, I would have quoted them too.....................
> 
> However, I couldn't find one............



 
*Sorry mate didn't know you thought the Wail was a quality paper. By the way the Guardian is too rightwing for me. Daily Worker is it still going? :surprise:*


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

I don't think the Wail is a quality paper.........the quotes were given on another forum related to the ferry industry.

If it were any other paper, I would have quoted it also............


----------



## greygit

Carl_n_Flo said:


> I don't think the Wail is a quality paper.........the quotes were given on another forum related to the ferry industry.
> 
> If it were any other paper, I would have quoted it also............


*I believe you but I'm just pointing out that The Wail cannot report anything without their extreme right wing bias corrupting the reporting. *


----------



## GEMMY

greygit said:


> *I believe you but I'm just pointing out that The Wail cannot report anything without their extreme right wing bias corrupting the reporting. *


Especially viewed with ultra left wing tinted spectacles :kiss:


----------



## greygit

GEMMY said:


> Especially viewed with ultra left wing tinted spectacles :kiss:


Gemmy, you would have thought Ted Heath was left wing from your viewpoint.


----------



## GEMMY

greygit said:


> Gemmy, you would have thought Ted Heath was left wing from your viewpoint.


He was, he deserved the treatment Oliver Cromwell got, dug up, and tried for treason, then with head on a pike 0


----------



## cabby

Oh dear, I have a couple of his Lp's that I still play. It is a great big band sound.

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd

Any further update on the situation????

Andy


----------



## nicholsong

Mrplodd said:


> Any further update on the situation????
> 
> Andy


Andy

I was wondering also.

Of course Carl is our man in the know.

Are the ex-employees of myFerryLink still occupying the two ferries?

What flag are those ferries under?

If not British, could they be re-registered under the British Flag? Even the White Ensign?

Could we then send a gun-boat and arrest the crew for Piracy? or if White Flag, for Mutiny? Is it still a Capital Offence?

Is their still a Master of each ship or have they deserted his posts?

If so, is the ship still 'Under Command'?

If not, can it be boarded? Can it become salvage?

I can see a nice little 'earner' here - must contact my colleagues at Norton Rose, who are well-versed in Salvage claims - some may even still have a 'ticket' to take Command - they have done similar(sequestration/liens or similar) as I did with aircraft.

OK a little 'tongue-in-cheek', but not entirely, but maybe the Eurotunnel Directors and lawyers are not brave enough - some being French w***s?

Maybe the French President is leaning on Eurotunnel.

Come on Carl - 'Let's be having you!'

Geoff


----------

